# Carry-Lite Full Body Decoys



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Does any one have any opinions on these decoys? Are they durable? Is the paint good? I need the low down? Thanks!!!
Bandhunter


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

buy foots or the new GHG fullbodies--the paint does not stick to carrylites


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Like hoggr said, the paint does not last one season, and unless you stake them down, they tip over with a breath of wind. Go Bigfoot or GHG!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Save you $$$ A doz foots will do better that 4 doz of those. Plus they are more durable and don't have that stake in the back or the whole in the *** end. Paint does not stick as well.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

paint sticks pretty good. Other than that they're not the greatest. as for the 4 doz vs 1 doz comment I dont beleive it, 4 doz would definately bring um in...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Never said 4 doz would not bring them in but if the heavens parted and God himself gave me the choice I would take the doz BFs. I will take quality over numbers any day.

I will agree that when I owned my CLs the body paint stuck pretty good but the cheek and tail patches rubbed off too easy. I will take great over pretty good. Just my opinions.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I only got 3, they are pretty tough, the cheeks on myne are white plastic?

I know foots are good but I'd take the numbers. Personal Preference I guess. If we all had the same opinions we'd be bored...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> If we all had the same opinions we'd be bored...


You got that one right!!! :beer:

I had mine back in the 80s so they did not have that plastic cheek. However I do have some CL 42 inchers that have that and I thought that was one of the best things they could have done. I always wondered why they don't do that for the tail patches as well or why they don't just use different color plastics instead of paint.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok seriously, you have got to be kidding me if you think that bigfoot decoys would "outperform" any other full body on the [email protected]!? Geese are not intelligent enough to distinguish how realistic a decoy is when you compare Bigfoots Vs. Carrylite,Flambeau,Hidgeon,etc.. The question at hand is whether or not you want a durable decoy, or something that works. Well they all work. I do agree that the craftsmenship of the bigfoot is superior to others, but not that superior. I would seriously rather invest my dollar into the Flambeau Judge decoys for savings. When it comes to hunting I want something that brings em in, and these do. I dont care about the hype of which decoy is the most expensive and which one you just gotta have to bring em in!! Thats absolute bullsh*[email protected]? I just laugh my *** off when people post replies about bigfoots stating "they are the absolute best, and they will outperfom any others!" Anyways, the carrylites will work, they are kind of crappy like these other guys said, and definitely not worth the price they go for. Check into the Flambeau Judge decoys, you would be best off in my opinion.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

"The Judge" Oh you mean the decoy that looks like a Big Foot??? I never said BF out performs every full body or that it is the "absolute best" on the market. Are you Alpa Bits cause your putting words in my mouth brotha! And if you read again you can plainly see that I stated that I have used them with success. I will even post some more pictures in my album so you can see the CLs in the background. If I had the $$$ I would buy Softcores or Backwings or better yet stuffers. Averys are nice but I don't buy from the chinese.



> I just laugh my *** off when people post replies about bigfoots stating "they are the absolute best, and they will outperfom any others!"


Well I love when people misread a post and come out guns a blazing. You want blazing guns then keep on posting a little woman! Get a clue!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

:rollin: 
In no way was I refering to "your" posts in particular...
See what I mean by people being so sensitive towards a decoy!! oh man it kills me....
:rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Lame! Or better yet get a pair!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cut out some old rubber tires. Simply the best.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ya especially when your packing them in! There was a guy in CT that had a truck full of those tires. He did not do bad but when your on the X well even pink flamingos will work! There was a guy in Maryland (I think his name was Don Hughes) that use to paint tires white and put them out for snows. He would just keep adding to the spread every week to make it look different. Some of the "WEBSITE WATERFOWLERS" may remember him from the old SPAV and Hoosier Jim days. He was a big guy (300 plus) that had a lot of heart problems. He would send out daily reports. Not sure if he is with us anymore but he loved using those white tires and he also use to make a lot of stuffers.


----------



## ccaton (Jan 25, 2004)

funny, funny... I dont know about you boys, but I do know that geese are smart enough to distinguish quality decoys from ****ty ones. Maybe where you boys have the luxury of hunting "dumb" birds, you can use trashy decoys, but down where I hunt geese on the Platte river in Nebraska, by the time the geese have made it all the way down there, they have seen so many crappy spreads, and been shot at so many times, and it takes QUALITY decoys, like bigfoot/hardcore and custom flocked heads to kill geese. I own dozens of both decoys in dispute, and would take a few quality bigfoots over cheaper Carry-lites any day! Just my two cents worth.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe...I agree with ya. I was joking about the tires. You could probably get away with it in September, but not after.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think carry-lites are a bad looking decoy but when you factor in durability, set-up time, and how long they'll last you I think you'd be happier buying a different brand of full-bodys. I bought a 3 pack of carry-lites before the season and they didn't make it in the spread for the entirety of the early season. The stakes were a pain and they bent, and the paint started chipping after the first few times out. True, once they were set up they didn't look half bad and they'd kill geese but for convenience and durability I wouldn't reccomend them.


----------

